# Sticky  FS OR WTB THREADS POSTED HERE WILL BE DELETED! READ THIS!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

There are far too many of you posting FS or WTB threads here.

They will be deleted. 

And if you're not a new member, you'll get a timeout. 

We have a classified section. USE IT!


----------

